# Using the same SoP that I submitted last year?



## gradualdecisions (Oct 8, 2016)

Hey peeps! I just did UCLA's Professional Program in Screenwriting this past year, and now I'm applying to their MFA program. In re-reading the statement of purpose that I submitted for my Professional Program app, I'm realizing that it says pretty much exactly what I wanted to say for my MFA application. (I mean, it's not like my goals have changed too drastically in the span of one year.)

If I were to use this SoP, I would add some stuff about my experience at UCLA this past year, but for the most part it would stay the same. I really killed myself working on it last year, and I'm afraid I won't be able to top it. Any thoughts??


----------



## Chris W (Oct 8, 2016)

gradualdecisions said:


> Hey peeps! I just did UCLA's Professional Program in Screenwriting this past year, and now I'm applying to their MFA program. In re-reading the statement of purpose that I submitted for my Professional Program app, I'm realizing that it says pretty much exactly what I wanted to say for my MFA application. (I mean, it's not like my goals have changed too drastically in the span of one year.)
> 
> If I were to use this SoP, I would add some stuff about my experience at UCLA this past year, but for the most part it would stay the same. I really killed myself working on it last year, and I'm afraid I won't be able to top it. Any thoughts??



Hmmm... I'd say just updating it is fine. Is this your first time applying to the MFA program?

Are the "questions" for the SoP worded the same in each application?

Also - be sure to post a quick review for the UCLA prod program on the school's page on our site's Film School Review system: (you can review anonymously)














 UCLA - Professional Program in Screenwriting


						The only graduate-level non-degree screenwriting program that has oversight by the UCLA School of Theater, Film and Television.

Learn from renowned UCLA School of Theater, Film and Television MFA Screenwriting Program faculty and receive:


A world-class screenwriting education in three...
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 16, 2016
Category: California


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Oct 15, 2016)

I echo Chris's thoughts; if you're happy with it and it fits the requirements, then go for it.  But I will add that based on my personal experience with the UCLA PP in Producing (granted it was over 4 years ago) and a TV Writing Workshop at Columbia this past summer VS my MFA applications last year,  the MFA programs scrutinize the SOP more than the workshops.The acceptance rate is much higher in PP programs and a bit more relaxed in terms of the application process.  Food for thought.


----------



## Personb (Nov 11, 2016)

I agree. I am currently  in the MFA Screenwriting program, I know a few of our teachers also teach in the PP program, so there is a slim chance they may discover its a repeat, but I really dont think that matters. If you feel its good use it. What matters it that present yourself, your passions and sensibility as clearly as possible. I am sure it will help immensely that you did the program, so make sure to highlight that upfront.
Also, if you had a relationship with any of the PP instructors, I'd recommend asking if they would be one of your referees! best of luck!


----------

